
Neural Photo Editor - skndr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDELBFSeqQs
======
skndr
Github: [https://github.com/ajbrock/Neural-Photo-
Editor](https://github.com/ajbrock/Neural-Photo-Editor)

------
billconan
reminds me the shadowdraw paper microsoft did many years ago

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzq70CN48o4​](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzq70CN48o4​)

similar concept, shadowdraw is based on database

